
Epic Goes to War with Apple over the App Store - SllX
https://daringfireball.net/2020/08/epic_app_store_war
======
SllX
There have been numerous links submitted on this topic, I haven’t seen this
one so apologies if it is a duplicate.

What fascinates me is the ballsiness of this offensive and now thoroughly Epic
has prepared for this day. Gruber does a decent job of summarizing Epic’s
offensives.

Once a few years ago I signed up for Fortnite and played a few games before
deciding it wasn’t for me. Today is the first time Epic has ever emailed me,
and what was amazing was how innocuous it was, “we’re offering a discount”
complete with a link to a blog post that they’ve since updated covering
Apple’s measures and Epic’s countermeasures.

“We’re trying to do something good for you, our customers! But the evil Apple
Empire won’t let us! Help us help you free Fortnite” in essence, with a
#FreeFortnite hashtag to round things out. I don’t have a horse in this race,
but I am fascinated to see how this one turns out.

